# Schwinn skirt string --how to make it?



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 2, 2014)

My 1940 Girls Majestic, Ivory and Dk. Blue has 80% of it skirt string which is two threads of blue and one of white--stripped.  I am making the other 20% by rewinding new string in the same way.  Were all Schwinn skirt guard string matched to the bike?


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 2, 2014)

*Please post pix?!*

Please post photos when you're done, or even to show what's there now... I will be completing my prewar ladies Schwinn and would like to see how it was done myself.
Thanks,
Balloonatic O-O


----------



## bike (Dec 3, 2014)

*First, you plant the seeds and water,*

then wait,.............


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 3, 2014)

*Ray Spangler*

Welcome to the Cabe!
Can you show pics?


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 3, 2014)

If you need more string I have some (free). this bike had remnant blue/white so I went with the same.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 3, 2014)

look at this ballooner
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ged-ladies-standard&highlight=schwinn+century


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 3, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> If you need more string I have some (free). this bike had remnant blue/white so I went with the same.



 I need some in that color por favor


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 3, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I need some in that color por favor




ok, just so I cut the right amount...is this for a ladies bike or mens bike?


----------



## baronvoncatania (Dec 3, 2014)

*Men's skirt string?*



Balloontyre said:


> ok, just so I cut the right amount...is this for a ladies bike or mens bike?




What?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 3, 2014)

Just so you know my request is legit lol


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 3, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Just so you know my request is legit lol
> 
> View attachment 183012




Doooood,  that's a Schwinn,  the lacing I have doesn't fit Schwinns.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 3, 2014)

Just my luck it only fits "brand X" bikes LOL


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 3, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Doooood,  that's a Schwinn,  the lacing I have doesn't fit Schwinns.




And to top it all...he "dooded" you!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 3, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 3, 2014)

doooooood unto others, 

some lacing photos I referenced when restringing the guards. Might need to use one of these pics in another thread too.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 4, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> doooooood unto others,
> 
> Preach it my doooood!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2014)

Wouldn't mind gettin' some of that skirt string if you have some extra. Would look great on these lil ladies:o


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 18, 2014)

had 80 % original string skirt guard so I just placed the other 20% in the same string wrap two blue strings one white one.  Pictures tomorrow.  Ray


----------

